# Arcam AVR 600 owners, what speakers are you using?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just wanted to see what speakers some of the Arcam Avr600 owners are using.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

jmy2469 said:


> Just wanted to see what speakers some of the Arcam Avr600 owners are using.


Hi, I had the AVR600 running with M&K S150's and am currently running the AV888 with ProAc Response D28's which sound sublime, I have also heard the 600 with Kef Ref and Q series and they both sounded very good indeed.

If looking for speakers I would strongly recommend that you try ProAc as they really are a good match for the Arcam :T

I also know a lot of people who use PMC speakers with there AVR600's so they work well also.


----------



## dlensmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I just purchased a pair of ADAM Tensor Delta semi-active monitors and they pair well with the AVR600. The speakers have a built-in amp for the woofer so the AVR is only driving the tweeter/midrange drivers. These drivers are a type of Air Motion Transfer (AMT) that ADAM calls X-ART. They are still in the break-in period but sound great so far. I moved my Definitive Tech Mythos STs to the surrounds and I left the center Mythos 10 in tact for home theater use. They blend fairly well considering but there is definitely a tonal difference between the fronts and center. ADAM makes a center channel but it is large and expensive. I think the Deltas sound great with home theater and music and the AVR600 is running cooler now, although this is my 2nd unit because the fan kept coming on with the last one. I really don't think this has anything to do with the Delta's being semi-active though. I don't know why ADAM hasn't advertised more? These speakers really are amazing; the transient response is incredible due to the X-ART technology.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The ADAM speakers sound really cool, I don't suppose you could get some pictures of them up for us all to see?


----------



## dlensmith (Mar 1, 2010)

ADAM speakers sound really cool, I don't suppose you could get some pictures of them up for us all to see?
 
 

I chose the all black Deltas but they come in silver and black/silver...the drivers do not appear as a gold-ish color in normal lighting. They have a good amount of bass but I added a subwoofer for music and movies.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures Douglas, I think the speakers look the business and a very nice set up indeed :T


----------

